# best way to Euthanize fish



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a Frontosa that is being chewed up by other fish. It was fine 3 hrs ago, and I just came back from the movies and he is beaten up quite a bit. I don't know if I should give him a chance overnight, or put him out of his misery.


I have no QT, but I could probably QT him in the same tank via eggcrate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

QT it with the eggcrate. Give it as much chance as you can. 

If you have to, I find a plastic bag and a fast smack on a hard surface the fastest.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> QT it with the eggcrate. Give it as much chance as you can.
> 
> If you have to, I find a plastic bag and a fast smack on a hard surface the fastest.


I will eggcrate it and see how he does.

I really dont want to lose this fella.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a site that lists the different methods...

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/faustus/nicoldaquaria/euthanasia.htm


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> I have a Frontosa that is being chewed up by other fish. It was fine 3 hrs ago, and I just came back from the movies and he is beaten up quite a bit. I don't know if I should give him a chance overnight, or put him out of his misery.
> 
> I have no QT, but I could probably QT him in the same tank via eggcrate.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I used the clove oil method with vodka. 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm treating a badly beaten severum right now, and he is recovering rather well. Fish are remarkably able of healing from some truly ghastly injuries. Perhaps a little salt and or Melafix in the water will help. Euthanization sounds way too premature at this point.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BillD said:


> I'm treating a badly beaten severum right now, and he is recovering rather well. Fish are remarkably able of healing from some truly ghastly injuries. Perhaps a little salt and or Melafix in the water will help. Euthanization sounds way too premature at this point.


im with you. he is looking much better today.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Nutz, I lost my frontosa


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> Nutz, I lost my frontosa


Sorry for your loss


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sassykat said:


> Sorry for your loss


thank you very much


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*euthenize*

i could not find that clove oil any where i searched at like every shoppers drug mart from work to home , i could not take watching my ram lie on the bottom of the tank any more so i know it was not one of the 100 percent humane way to euthenize but i scooped him up in some water and placed him in the freezer . i could not bear to watch him any more i am sure he was in so much pain as the nite before he was goin spazzy shooting up and down spinning , when i got home i kind hoped that he would of passed on but he didnt , i searched for that clove oil method and just could not find it . anyways in about ten to fifteen m ins he stopped moving and breathing


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

tom g said:


> i could not find that clove oil any where i searched at like every shoppers drug mart from work to home , i could not take watching my ram lie on the bottom of the tank any more so i know it was not one of the 100 percent humane way to euthenize but i scooped him up in some water and placed him in the freezer . i could not bear to watch him any more i am sure he was in so much pain as the nite before he was goin spazzy shooting up and down spinning , when i got home i kind hoped that he would of passed on but he didnt , i searched for that clove oil method and just could not find it . anyways in about ten to fifteen m ins he stopped moving and breathing


Sorry you had to deal with a loss too  
For future reference, I was able to find my clove oil in Shoppers Drug Mart but I went around the store 4 or 5 times. It was a really small box (8ml) on a shelf near the floor in the pain reliever aisle close to the Pharmacy. It was a fluke that I saw it because I'd stopped looking for it and was looking for something else. I went to the one on Carlaw and Queen St. E.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clove oil*

Thanks I will keep a look out for it thanks .it will be nice to have 
It on hand so that I don't have to watch it go thru that again
I just didn't have the heart to watch it anymore 
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clove oil*

Found it .small pharmacy on vic park in the aisle with all the toothache stuff .alternate 
Is for toothache good to know 
Thanks
Tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious but would enough current work as well? Like the DIY emergency welders ( 3 x 12v car batteries + jumper cables ) that 4x4's do for emergency field welding. Was thinking what if you clipped 1 x 12v battery and jumper cable zapped the fish? Would that work? Overkill? Maybe but better then running around looking for the clove oil and such if you can use what you have on hand.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Curious but would enough current work as well? Like the DIY emergency welders ( 3 x 12v car batteries + jumper cables ) that 4x4's do for emergency field welding. Was thinking what if you clipped 1 x 12v battery and jumper cable zapped the fish? Would that work? Overkill? Maybe but better then running around looking for the clove oil and such if you can use what you have on hand.


Water and enough current = recipe for accidents.

Blunt force trama is all you need, nothing more than a couple bags required.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*etuenize*

what is your method will


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I had an oscar with a severe case of fungus and did some research. One method was vodka but I was unsure if I had to drink it first to get up the nerve. Also if the method was to place the oscar in vodka, it would take a fair amount as he was pretty big. I guess he'd die happy?? Anyhow, I started using melafix and he did recover and passed away from old age. Guess he saved me some vodka....


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I've always done clove oil to get the fish unconsicous and then vodka to put them down.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw that sucks :-(



PACMAN said:


> Nutz, I lost my frontosa


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Blunt force trama is all you need, nothing more than a couple bags required.


Agreed, quick and painless.

Does't work well for cowfish/boxfish though


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Agreed, quick and painless.
> 
> Does't work well for cowfish/boxfish though


Yeah it's not for every fish, or for every person, but most people aren't trying to euthanize three foot long tire track eels.


----------

